
Next Phase in High Tech Individualism - tandaraho
http://sramanamitra.com/2008/04/15/next-phase-in-high-tech-individualism/
======
delano
Mike K makes a great point. As hardware becomes inconsequential, we identify
less with what we have and more with what we can do.

No one cares what model of harpsichord Bach played (maybe harpsichord players
do).

